# Max Wert von zwei Spalten



## Nici (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich benutze MS SQL und habe in meiner Tabelle zwei Spalten, z.B erstes_Wert und zweites_Wert und möchte nun den MAX Wert der beiden Werte ausgeben.

Mache ich das mit Join  

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

Gruß Nici


----------



## redlama (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, ob die MS SQL Befehle mit den MySQL Befehlen übereinstimmen, aber mit MySQL würde ich es so versuchen:
	
	
	



```
select max(erstes_Wert), max(zweites_Wert) from Tabellenname
```

redlama


----------



## Norbert Eder (14. Dezember 2004)

Das hat mit einem Join nichts zu tun.

Du kannst das mit der Funktion MAX machen:


```
SELECT     MAX(erster_wert) AS ErsterWert, MAX(zweiter_wert) AS ZweiterWert
FROM         Meiner_Tabelle
```

Hier musst du die entsprechenden Spaltennamen und Tabellennamen entsprechend setzen.


----------



## Nici (14. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank


----------

